# Is it possible to self train a dog to be a cardiac alert dog?



## ArchersMom (4 mo ago)

I'm interested in potentially training my pup in cardiac alert. Specifically I have higher blood pressure as I get older and I would like him to be able to alert me when it's too high and I need to sit down/chill out a moment before it becomes dangerous. 

I mean my Fitbit helps but I would love to have the added layer of help.

I'm familiar with training horses and I've trained my Husky in dry mushing/ jorring etc. So training dogs and other animals isn't a foreign concept to me but I wouldn't know where to begin with this type of service. 

Thanks for your patience and help as I navigate this.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd start by speaking to your nearest seeing eye dog trainig center as a place to start and direction to see if this has been done. What do you want the dog to ultimately do? How would the dog know your blood pressure was too high?

If the Fitbit did an alert, it would be possible to have the dog perform a task, hit a remote alert button like people use when they fall but if it's just a warning, I don't see it.


----------



## ArchersMom (4 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> I'd start by speaking to your nearest seeing eye dog trainig center as a place to start and direction to see if this has been done. What do you want the dog to ultimately do? How would the dog know your blood pressure was too high?
> 
> If the Fitbit did an alert, it would be possible to have the dog perform a task, hit a remote alert button like people use when they fall but if it's just a warning, I don't see it.


From my cursory look over the internet, there are dogs trained to perform this task but you have the same question as I... how! lol


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m sure you can train it in your own. The real question is what are you actually training the dog to do.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

It would be a big undertaking, and you may or may not have the dog for it. Here’s a short article that talks more about it, For Penn student, cardiac service dog is a life-changer


----------



## ArchersMom (4 mo ago)

Sonny1984 said:


> It would be a big undertaking, and you may or may not have the dog for it. Here’s a short article that talks more about it, For Penn student, cardiac service dog is a life-changer


Thank you so much for directing me to the article. You are right, he may not be the dog for the task, but it sure would be pretty neat to try!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

imo, a guide dog school (seeing eye dog is trademarked by The Seeing Eye in NJ) isn’t likely to be of much help other than to possibly direct you to a medical alert dog program, since the training really isn’t that similar. you may be able to find those on your own - diabetic and seizure alert dogs are most common. it is also my understanding that there needs to be an accompanying behavior or symptom, such as an odor or heavy sweating etc, that is unique to your condition… this serves as a cue to the dog, you can then decide what you’d like them to do in response…..and train that. it can take awhile, especially if your condition is well controlled.


----------

